# No heartbeat at scan - What happens next??



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi
I recently got my first bfp and was looking forward to our first scan at 7 weeks. However the sonographer couldn't detect a heartbeat    just an empty sac (I think she said it had a yolk Or am I imagining that bit??) They have booked me in for another scan on 30th Dec, and have been told to continue with cyclogest. We have a very miserable Christmas coming up    and were told things don't look good.
I have persauded my GP to do some HCG bloods to check if they are rising, so will hopefully get these results before Christmas.
I would like to know what will happen to me next, if there is no baby will I have a normal af, have a very heavy bleed or have an operation to get it out? Nothing has been explained to us and we are left worrying and scared on our own   

Any advice will be truly valued, thanks in advance for your reply.
Ali x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
I'm sorry Hun, I've been through this myself, 3 years ago to the day actually 
it sounds like what's called a blighted ovum, where your hormones still continue, so you feel pregnant, for this reason there probably isn't a lot that the hcg will tell you, as they will continue rising, as your body is growing the sac. 
You may miscarry on your own, but you will be given the choice of having tablets and possibly a pessary to make things happen, or having surgery, which may be necessary if you don't miscarry on your own or with tablets. The following month from this, you should expect a normal period, although it may be a bit later,

I will be thinking of you, and keeping everything crossed that something more is seen on the scan,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thankyou so much for your reply, it has really helped knowing whats is happening, and what is to come. I'll secretly hang on to the hope that it may be different news at the next scan, but it probably is over   
Thanks again for your information, it's put my mind at ease.
Ali x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi
Just to quickly update on our strange situation....after a difficult christmas we went back for our follow up scan on thursday and the sonographer has now found another empty sac!!     so I now have 2 empty sacs!! There are still no heartbeats in either    but the hospital are insisting I have another scan in a weeks time just to be 100% sure there is no chance. It feels like they are prolonging the agony of it all, and we just want it to be over now so we can start moving on. It all feels a bit bizzare, have you heard of this before?
I have had some red blood but only for an hour or so then it stopped     just spotting brown blood now. Do you think it sounds like I will need medical help to help things along?
Ali x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've not heard of that before hun, things will eventually go on their own, but it may take some time, you may wish to have medical help either with tablets and pessaries or surgery, to move things faster and move on,
Let me know how you get on,

Am thinking of you,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi
I ended up having an erpc on tuesday after bleeing heavily and being admitted to hospital. I have had a blood transfusion and am now anaemic, so on iron tablets    It's been a tough week but am home now and physically on the mend, emotionally it's not so easy   
Thankyou for all your advice and kind replies   
Ali x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You've had a horrible start to 2011 hun, you must feel exhausted. Give yourself time to recover emotionally and physically, am thinking of you xxx


----------

